# Mini Cooper R50 2002-2004 Remote Central Locking Key Programming



## sambob (Aug 9, 2020)

Mini Cooper R50 2002-2004 Remote Central Locking Key Programming

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to reprogram an original key to the remote central locking for the above car.

I have tried the usual "easy" procedure you turn the key in ignition, remove key, and then press unlock/lock buttons in sequence, but have found this does not work.

After a bit of digging I have found that on the earlier R50s, any keys that have lost programming or have never been programmed, need to be done using OBD interface via software.

I have an OBDII USB cable which I have used in other cars to do some basic diagnostics and programming to the ECU.

I would like to try to reprogram the original key to the car myself, but I need some help.

I expect I will need the right drivers and software to communicate with the car and potentially the correct profiles and then instructions on what options to select /procedure to follow, to code the key back to the car.

After doing a bit of reading, it appears that there are a few pieces of software available, but I'm not sure which would do the job or which is easiest/best.

I have read that INPA, EDIABAS Toolset32, or NCS may do the job, but could do with a gentle nudge in the right direction, or even better, if someone has a guide on how to achieve this, that would be brilliant!

Thank you in advance.

Sam


----------

